# Tax ID question



## kristin7201 (Oct 2, 2009)

Can a provider be listed under 2 seperate tax id #'s? It's for 2 different offices, not a hospital. He would see patients 1 day a week in our office, then take the charges back to his other office and have them bill. Is this possible? 

thanks!
Kristin Spencer, CPC


----------



## nutter98 (Oct 5, 2009)

We had a physcian go to another location & bring back for us to charge.  We always billed under our tax id and just changed the facility information.  I hope this helps.


----------



## SherryMoss (Oct 6, 2009)

I would confirm the 2 different tax ID numbers.  Yes, its possible to bill that way, but you will need to have different NPI numbers and your software and clearinghouse would have to be carefully set up to be able to distinquish which tax ID# to use.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 7, 2009)

I would confirm the two tax ID#s also with a tax specialist.  I am curious why you would have two IDs for the same provider.  If the provider is "using space" as a satellite office, wouldn't it be the same as providers who have multiple locations?  You would use the same ID# and just change the locations for each site.


----------



## l8n (Oct 29, 2009)

Sure, it's possible.  I see it all the time.  A solo doctor that has two offices but wants separate accounting.  And you don't need and from what I understand, can't get a separate NPI per the government just because you practice under more than one TIN with one specialty.  The bookkeeper will have to set up two different 'businesses' per se, in their software. It will be a headache for bookkeeping because they will have to do everything in 2's.  2 monthly closings, 2 year end closings, two separate charge entry batches....2 everything.  And remembering to switch from company 1 to company 2 and back again.....I hate the thought of it.


----------



## losborn (Nov 3, 2009)

Two TINs also increases his ability to file fraudulent claims.  I'm not saying that's why he has two TINs, but it is harder for data mining software to ferret out  duplicate claims with two TINs.


----------



## Mjones7 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have seen this done...just make sure the provider has a NPI # linked to each tax ID otherwise and credentialed with each carrier as such otherwise your revenue may be paid to the wrong tax ID # and you spend time refund and requesting money trying to clarify the matter with the carriers.


----------

